# Replaced rear subframe bushings today...



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

We are a little slow..so I put the car in the shop and had my guy change the rear subframe bushings with the Energy Suspension Polyurethane Street version bushings. With a lift this is so damn easy it's ridiculous. Took all of 45 mins to do. The only tricky part was installing the bushing for the rear diff. which is part of the package. Had to lube it up with WD40 in order to get it to slide into place. 
I also took this opportunity to remove my rear wing. Had the holes welded closed and we'll be painting it tomorrow. I like the looks of the car without that incredibly unfunctional weight bearing load on the trunk lid. Will post pics after it's reinstalled.


----------



## SilverGoat (Oct 30, 2004)

I have never regretted getting that stupid wing off my car, now if I can only get the Mrs to agree to the body work to fill the holes. Might help if the quotes were under 800 bucks. Let us know how the bushings change the handling.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

SilverGoat said:


> I have never regretted getting that stupid wing off my car, now if I can only get the Mrs to agree to the body work to fill the holes. Might help if the quotes were under 800 bucks. Let us know how the bushings change the handling.


Too bad you're so far away.I'd do it for 650.00. Will let ya know about the handling. I'm trying to see if it eliminates a great deal of wheel hop.


----------



## hssaini (Jul 9, 2005)

Looking forward to the pics........

Rinku


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

Johne, do you have any experience w/ SuperPro bushings? I'm thinking of getting their Crossmember washers instead of doing this mod, I can't decide though.

I really like their radious rod bushings. I love ES products though, but i'm torn, because I highly doubt they've done much R&D on the GTO.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

HotRodGuy said:


> Johne, do you have any experience w/ SuperPro bushings? I'm thinking of getting their Crossmember washers instead of doing this mod, I can't decide though.
> 
> I really like their radious rod bushings. I love ES products though, but i'm torn, because I highly doubt they've done much R&D on the GTO.


I have no prior experience with the SP bushings. All I can attest to is that the ES bushings worked out well for my A4.


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

johnebgoode said:


> I have know prior experience with the SP bushings. All I can attest to is that the ES bushings worked out well for my A4.



i'll give it a shot, I like you can get them pretty dirt cheap, might as well try it


----------

